# Swedish Lloyd Suecia/Britannia



## Alasdair Cook (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone got any information on the Swedish Lloyd ferries Suecia and Britannia that sailed from Tilbury to Gothenburg in the 60s as these where the 1st shps I sailed on (remembering being very ill crossing the North Sea on the Suecia) also any pictures? also the Fred Olsen Old Braemar that sailed between Newcastle and Oslo as I sailed on a mini cruise on this ship. I belive Suecia and Britannia were sold to the Greeks in the late 60s


----------

